# England... somewhere... soon?



## Becky (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmm ok so anyone fancy another meet before I bugger off out of the country?  

Tony, not London like you said... so any suggestions?! 

Where and when peeps?

And yes probably very short notice, and not to worry if we can't make it happen, but worth suggesting all the same!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2008)

you must be a meetup junkie  

Oxford is nice ...


----------



## Becky (Feb 10, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> you must be a meetup junkie
> 
> Oxford is nice ...



Gives me something to do on a Sunday


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmm, i am not that much better then 



Becky said:


> Gives me something to do on a Sunday


----------



## AlexParlett (Feb 10, 2008)

I can say oxford is nice, not at all biased from living there


----------



## Arch (Feb 10, 2008)

ummm how about Devon?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 10, 2008)

Arch said:


> ummm how about Devon?



Hmm, i wonder why you did not say Plymouth


----------



## Arch (Feb 10, 2008)

because im willing to travel


----------



## Becky (Feb 10, 2008)

If I can get there and back in a day, and have decent time for shooting in between, I'm in


----------



## tempra (Feb 11, 2008)

Oxford seems to be better for me somehow - Becky what dates are you available? 

Devon is a fair old trek from anywhere - apart from maybe Devon


----------



## tempra (Feb 11, 2008)

oh - on the 24th Feb, I'm going to focus on imaging at the NEC


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 11, 2008)

Ach, how nice it would be if I could join in on all your plannings - alas! not to be had 

And I'll be busy photographing the staging of a "musical" piece all day on Feb 24, anyway. This_one .


----------



## Becky (Feb 11, 2008)

Uhrmmm... possibly this Sunday, next Sunday, and that very well may be all unfortunately. Lol ok so looks like this one isn't going to happen for us!!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2008)

well, there is always the meet-up in Germany you could come to, you know


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 11, 2008)

Who?
Me?
Or Becky.

I have a good chance to "come to" the one in Germany, I know that for (quite) sure.


----------



## Becky (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm quite confident that I won't be flying from Dubai to Germany unfortunately...!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 11, 2008)

There is always Rutland :mrgreen:
90mins from London by rail or road.


----------



## tempra (Feb 11, 2008)

Could do the 17th in Oxford if anyone fancied that


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2008)

as you said, i am quite anglophile, but on the 17th I am in Zurich, getting drunk in preparation for my birthday .


----------



## Becky (Feb 12, 2008)

At this rate I won't even be coming myself, have seriously underestimated the effort required for moving!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 12, 2008)

Becky said:


> At this rate I won't even be coming myself, have seriously underestimated the effort required for moving!!!!



Start with one finger at a time and then work up to your legs. We'll soon have you up off that couch.


----------



## Becky (Feb 12, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Start with one finger at a time and then work up to your legs. We'll soon have you up off that couch.



Sounds pretty good to me :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## tempra (Feb 12, 2008)

So is it a date? emailed Lou - she's probably going to be around, Andy's good to go unless he gets off at Didcot [shudder] AlexPartlett up there is showing interest.

Any more? Hertz? - Arch? - Ferny?


----------



## peterbj7 (Feb 12, 2008)

AlexParlett said:


> I can say oxford is nice, not at all biased from living there



Alex - I'm also from Oxford, though I spend a lot of my time on the other side of the pond.

Becky - Oxford has some superb photo opportunities.  The grotesques at New College alone will keep you busy for an hour.  Have a look at www.cambridgeincolour.com and see whether you can anything like that for Oxford.


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2008)

How longs it take to get to Oxford from London Tony?

And c'mon people a few more numbers would be nice! You don't even have to bring a camera, usually just your pint hand is enough...


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 13, 2008)

Becky said:


> How longs it take to get to Oxford from London Tony?
> 
> And c'mon people a few more numbers would be nice! You don't even have to bring a camera, usually just your pint hand is enough...



http://www.oxfordtube.com/tubetimes.php

very convenient, only 15 for a return, and the journey takes a bit more that 1hr40min.

And they have wifi which really works


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going to be a bit rubbish and say that at the moment I don't know if I'll be able to go, might've been a bad idea on my part to suggest a meet up when I've got so much to do... urgh. Thanks for the train stuff Alex.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 13, 2008)

Oxford is as big a haul for me as London - and as it's quite often my only day off I have too much to do.


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2008)

Right chaps, had to make decision and this Sunday isn't going to be good for me... apologies and just pretend I never said anything


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't get up off the sofa, hmm?


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh shutup I did get up!!!












































I'm just on the floor beside now wondering where to try and go from here...


----------



## tempra (Feb 14, 2008)

No probs guys, anyone else expressing an interest or fugget it?


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2008)

I say we do it in a few months time when the weather is better and I might be feeling a bit better by then as well


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 14, 2008)

"In a few months time" is the big and *most important* Germany meet-up! So there :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 14, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> "In a few months time" is the big and *most important* Germany meet-up! So there :greenpbl:



but just before that will be the biggest and best London one so there :greenpbl:
The Lostprophet birthday bash bonanza on the 3rd and 4th


----------

